# Overnight stop's near Aviemore



## scottswahay (Nov 13, 2016)

This was our 1st outing in our part converted Transit MWB - just lined and windows and roof vent so far - temp cooker & heater. This spot has likely been covered before in the forum but I thought an up date is always good. Went up to the Glenmore end of Loch Morlich a few miles from Aviemore on Friday the 11th Nov. Pitched up at the Forestry Commission car park in the woods. It cost's £2.00 for day parking but that is until 11.59 pm.  It says no overnight but we were quite sure no one would bother or check up at midnight! There is no gate or barrier here. Can't say for sure how it would be in the summer months though. This car park more or less backs on to the Glenmore camp site on one side and the water sports centre on the other. There is a Toilet block with water tap here that is not part of the camp site but it is closed for the winter ie now. (Toilets at the visiters centre a half mile away). Two other vans parked up that night near us. There is a shop and bar a short walk from the car park. Saturday night we pitched up at the outskirts of Aviemore at the rough carpark by the Old Bridge Inn right by the side of the river Spey. There are picnic tables here and the Bridge Inn twenty yards away does good food. This spot often has canoe :boat:trailers and cars left for a day or two when people are canoeing the Spey. This is a good spot for a night as it's just ten min walk to the town. Only down side, it can be a bit noisy for a while when the Inn closes. Good showers for £1.30 at the toilets in the high street. Showers 11.30am till 3.30pm only. Open year round. Hope this is of some help to fellow Camper vanners


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 13, 2016)

stopped at the "Winking Owl" (Aviemore) last week  as I have done several times previously, strange place, always very busy until about 9pm at which point it becomes as quiet as the grave!
So if you fancy staying I strongly suggest arrival after 9pm.


----------

